# Hunting On Sunday



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2004)

We Purchased A Peice Of Property In Abbeville South Carolina Just Over The State Line About 2 Or 3 Years Ago. We Never Hunt Sundays Because We Heard From My Uncle ( A Local ) That It Was Illegal To Hunt Big Game On Sundays. He Wasn't Sure About Now But Knew It Was A Law At One Point And Time. Do Any Of Ya'll Know If It Is Still In Effect Up There? Sure Wouldn't Mind Getting One More Day To Hunt Now That It's Gettin Late In The Season. Thanks Guys


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 16, 2004)

*against the law*

My little brother is a lifetimeS.C.liscence holder,he hunts near McCormick and said it is against the law there on Sunday,hope that helps


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks, i just wanted to double check before i went and got myself in trouble. we were practicin shootin pistols one sunday and the game warden showed up wantin to know what was goin on so i kinda figured. but he wasn't the nicest guy in the world so we didn't ask him about it.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2004)

mccormick is about 10 minutes from my property up there. has your brother done any good this year?


----------



## Snakeman (Dec 20, 2004)

When I lived in South Carolina, the "no hunting on Sunday" law applied only to public land.  You could hunt private land on Sunday.

I left S.C. in 1995.

The Snakeman


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 27, 2004)

*found out for sure*

in the area i hunt, which is the abbeville area, it is legal to hunt sundays on private land provided it is not within a mile of a church. there are a few other particulars which did not apply to us but as it stands as of 2 years ago you can hunt as long as its not a wma or public land. just thought i'd share in case anyone else was wondering


----------

